# BMW E87 OBD Codes P110D P0221



## e87dude (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello folks, pretty new round here but wanted to pop my issue anyway.
I’ve bought a 2006 e87 petrol about a month ago and when i first bought it i had these two codes pop up after going into limp mode:
P110D
P0221
so brought it to my mechanic, he gave the throttle body a good clean and it was running smooth for about a week and then it started running rough again so after running my scanner i had a oxygen sensor code again, so i replaced the oxygen sensor on bank 1. And it’s been running smooth for a bit, the other day the car had the check engine light come on and after pulling up the scanner i got a p0113 code, and then i cleared the code and drove home. Today i went into limp mode again and after yet another scan i get the P110D and P0221 codes once again.
I have no idea what could be causing this at this point, anyone got any ideas?


----------

